# alvarez MD90C



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the chance to buy this Alvarex MD90C guitar for $675.00 with a hard shell case. Does anybody on here know anything about this guitar or can lend me some info on it. 
Thanks , Dino


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Never played one, but*

Here is what the blue book says about them Dino.
Dread style, solid spruce top,Rosewood back and sides, single cut away,green abalone inlays, standard System 600Mk11 electronics MSR $1399.00/100% grade $995/excellent grade $625-725 /average grade $375-450.
And with a case thrown in might be worth it might be worth checking out, but do play it and make sure you like the sound and playability of it first.Ship...good luck


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an Alvarez dread with solid spruce top, rosewood back and sides but without any electronics. It is a lovely guitar with, in my opinion, a fantastic tone. I really enjoy playing it and seem to favour it over my electric these days which is unusual for me. It was about $300US plus some shipping. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------

